# using a surrogate mother for pups



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

has anyone here ever used a dog to feed a litter that isnt the mother of the pups. i am waiting for someone to arrive with an irish wolfhound bitch who pups have just been weaned and we are going to see if she will allow the pups i have here to feed. the pups are 4 day old english mastiff x bullmastiff. is there anything i should do to encourage the pups to feed? any information will be greatly recieved.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

temerist said:


> has anyone here ever used a dog to feed a litter that isnt the mother of the pups. i am waiting for someone to arrive with an irish wolfhound bitch who pups have just been weaned and we are going to see if she will allow the pups i have here to feed. the pups are 4 day old english mastiff x bullmastiff. is there anything i should do to encourage the pups to feed? any information will be greatly recieved.


 
i have pm me a a chat


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive heard of dogs weaning lots of different litters, usually if shes stil producing milk she will allow them to feed, Good luck : victory:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

i doubt you will have a problem ive seen it done loads with st bernards 

best of luck 

cheri


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

btw sit between the bitches head and front legs that way if she was to "snap " she wont get the pups 

only until your sure she will be ok


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Hopefully it'll go well. Dogs are usually good mothers, so I would imagine it'll go without a hitch. I mean, they have been known to foster all sorts (kittens, bunnies, tigers, other puppies, etc etc etc).


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed it works Ian. Ive found with surrogate mums if they show no interest then get the pups to wee and present them bum first to the bitch who will usually clean them. With kittens Ive even smeared cream cheese onto their heads so the cat licked it off which then seemed to make her bond with them.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

No real advice. All I know is that they will usually take to them straight away and look interested and want to clean and look after them, or they wont.

When I reared Jacob although Martha has never had a litter as soon as she heard him squeeking she wanted him and when presented with him she would clean him all over (she still does now..lol)

Usually when presented with a teat the pups will just latch on, food is food if they are hungry. Its the female you will have to watch and wether she will except them latching on and feeding. If everything is going ok and she is interested in them I would possibly get the owner to be at her head end to distract her and reasure her whilst someone places the pups onto her.

I will keep everything crossed that it works!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

you forgot the pictures of the little ones, you know thats not allowed.

:mf_dribble:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

everything going ok so far, only one pup wont feed but its only because he keeps falling off lol luckily this is somethingi do have expereince with lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> everything going ok so far, only one pup wont feed but its only because he keeps falling off lol luckily this is somethingi do have expereince with lol


 

That is excellent news hun, Im delighted for you all:no1:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds very promising!!! Everything crossed here for you and the pups!! An adoptive Mama dog is the next best thing for them, so I truly hope it works out!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great news Ian! :2thumb: Long may it continue and I'm sure the one who keeps falling off will eventually get the hang of it with a little help! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Great news Ian! :2thumb: Long may it continue and I'm sure the one who keeps falling off will eventually get the hang of it with a little help! :lol2:


I bet its a male:whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

yes it is male but it means nothing :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> yes it is male but it means nothing :lol2:


 

Going by all the males Ive met they arent the brightest pebbles on the beach......................................dogs of course:whistling2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

think thats a dog at me :bash: :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Going by all the males Ive met they arent the brightest pebbles on the beach......................................dogs of course:whistling2:


Yup!! Dead right! :2thumb:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i ment dig at me lol not dog at me can you tell i havent slept for days lol


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww thank goodness. 
Roscoes says well done too


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

cuddles to roscoe:flrt:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

temerist said:


> cuddles to roscoe:flrt:


He is having them right now 
Did you see the last pics ???
There are som eon here in a thread titled unbelievable size diff and a few in pics thread. He is sooooooooo handsome


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Males


































Females


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

temerist said:


> Males
> 
> image
> image
> ...



OMG i love them !!!!!!!!!
They are soooo cute:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

temerist said:


> image


I want this onee! lol:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

OOOOOO They are cute!!!!!!!

I wish Foster mum and her adoptive pups all the best.
:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww!! They are beautiful, Ian!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

no, the second boys mine!!!! :flrt:


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

no pics of the wofhound pups ,or is it just the bitch coming in.:flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i havent seen the wolfhounds pups im afraid but will post pics of wolfie with these pups as soon as i have them on my computor, these pics are from yesterday


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> i havent seen the wolfhounds pups im afraid but will post pics of wolfie with these pups as soon as i have them on my computor, these pics are from yesterday


Well get a move on then:whistling2:


----------

